# Phenix Black Diamond Hybrid



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The platform for the rod is a 9'3" Phenix Black Diamond Hybrid that is rated 15-40 and is a fully woven carbon fiber blank. It has Fuji SIC K double foot striper followed by Fuji SIC K single foot series guides with stainless gun metal frames, burl cork that is sealed under finish, a Fuji 18mm reelseat with gun metal hoods, and a Fuji SIC tip in Gun metal. It is wrapped with Madera thread in blue, purple, and pink.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

A few more


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice. Was thinking about doing a build on that blank. How's the action on it? Heard nothing but good things about those phenix rods.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Light, and very fast. It has a whole lot of power as well.


----------

